# Are farmers reluctant??



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm heading to an area of vt this weekend with a lot of wide open felielda on tree lines. I plan on asking many farmers for permission that day. Are they usually reluctant. What are some points I should make or words to use in an effort to get a permission? Thanks


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

My cousin says she sees yotes all through this area so I'm feeling good about my chances of killin one. Just gta get permission


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like to bring a card with my cintact info on it. I sometimes start by asking permission for non deer season times. Some denials come becsuse of deer hunting.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Of course. Deer season is a bit away. I would also mention that id take the dog with me and reinforce the fact that no litter or casings will be left. And maybe get the number to call befOre I come?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes sir and no sir always worked for me....but then again I'm really good looking.....

Just be neat and clean and be respectful. Does your cousin know anyone ?


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

No lol she goes through benson with her bf. I'm a very good talker. Yes sir no sir of course sir anything for you sir, would you like a 20$ bill sir . bu honestly I'm very good talking to ppl


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That's all ya need. Manners and common sense go a long way.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I got the manners part down hahaha. I live right outside of lake George dirty. I was readin in other forums you were in buffalo. How's the hunting up their. I'll be hunting Washington county here in ny. I'm on the ny vt border. Hampton new York outside of Whitehall


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't even think some of these have livestock. There will still be dogs nearby right? Hunting rabbits and mice ETC


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Check the NY laws before you hunt. There is a season on coyote here. There also areas where centerfire rifle is restricted.

I go north of me for fox (there are some coyote there too) and south for coyote. I see less fox to my south. I hunt near my home town too which is east of me. I find about equal parts there. The fox tend to be closer to where people are. Coyote tend to stick to where the people are not. I have hunts a little bit in the Syracuse area but.... That was long ago. It was more fox less coyote then. I hear coyote seem to be taking over there now though.

Sheep farmers like coyote hunters. Fruit farmers tend to be reluctant. The dairy guys are about 50/50. The larger farms tend to decline and the smaller are more inviting.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

That's helpful dirty. I'll probably be sticking to Vermont mainly because it's all year round here. It's only 50$ to hunt yotes for non residents. Worth it to me. I live right on the border. I'll probably stop at every farm with decent land I see. It's gonna be a learning experience


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

here in minnesota we have a non season on them

they are unprotected and can be hunted year round no license required,but night hunting is limited to just a few weeks in the winter time

here it is difficult to get permission to hunt private land,unless you know the land owner

farmers here have had problems for a long time with trespassers and litter bugs etc etc

so they have become reluctant to let people on their land

i stick to hunting public land,its very tough to be succesfull hunting anything on our public lands,as they seem to get used year round

but very very rewarding when one does take what they are after


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It's funny you say looks decent.... As you get more experience...... What looks good will change


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1.But if you take a minute and think about what you just did on that stand and how you could have done better you'll learn to spot the right place to set up quicker. It's not fool proof, as I still find myself saying WTH did I sit here for every so often.......Think about it, but don't over think it.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I have a lot to learn haha


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

I think asking for permissiong to hunt predators that might be eating chickens first. Making sure to check in either before you go out (afternoon hunt) or after the hunt and ready to leave (morning hunts) shows the respect for their property. Not mention, asking if they need any help around the place (FOR FREE) ie, chopping firewood, cutting trees, mending fence, throwing hay, etc. Youd be surprised at how acception folks are if you offer some help for them allowing you access. Then after a few months of "just stopped buy to make sure things are going okay and if you need any help with anything" do you ask for any kind of permission to hunt deer. I have had good success doing this. Most folks that truely love hunting are willing to do a little work for access. But there are too many that just want the access and no benefit for the landowner. and then have no respect for the property doing damage. This is what causing most of them to turn down us good guys. . . . good luck, i hope it works out for you


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

That's a great idea. I don't mind workin the farm. If anything I could learn a thing or two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr.Kahler said:


> I think I have a lot to learn haha


We all have a lot to learn........and not just about coyote hunting !


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I would refer to them as coyotes and not dogs. Sounds silly but I promise ask to hunt dogs, as you call them will not be to your favor.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Amen don


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha I'll make sure I do that Hampton.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Think about it! I'm an experienced door knocker.


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope some day I can be as experienced in "coyote" hunting and door knocking as you sir  I'll see this Saturday


----------

